# For 'Rack of Lamb' lovers in Fleetwood, Cloverdale, or anywhere Surrey/Langley area !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm a rack of lamb/lamb rib chop lover - been buying it for years, but it's gotten so expensive at any supermarket or meat shop - usually selling for anywhere from $41. to $50. a kilo.

Well, here's a fantastic buy for you lamb lovers - haven't seen this price for about 15 years !
There's a Fresh St. Farms store in Fleetwood (in a mall @ Fraser Highway & 159th St., an H.Y. Louie store) selling lamb rib chops (they're cut from the rack of lamb, btw) for $8.99 a lb. or $18.92 a kg. 
That's less than half the price for buying the uncut full rack, which they're selling for $41.86 a kg. - can you image ? !
Such a deal - the sale's on till this Thursday, Oct.2. You won't see a price like this anywhere - and it's great local Chilliwack lamb - I've tried it - terrific. Bought 6 packs for the freezer.


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

I use to love lamb, then I became a vegetarian lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. I've been stocking up every time T&T has a really great special on rack of lamb but the cheapest is $9.99 for a 300g rack (limit 2 per customer) and you have to go early or its all gone. Your lamb rib chops at $8.99/lb is still a way better deal (best T&T price - once in a blue moon pricing is still over $15/lb by comparison). Usually now T&T's special will be $13.99 for the 300g rack (Aussie).

Just remembered I actually have to go out to Surrey on Wednesday so I can buy some lamb while I'm there. Woohoo.


----------

